# [gnome-vfs] gros problème avec gnome

## RyuuKa

Bon voila je sais pas trop c'est du à quoi mais voila mon problème:

Tant que je suis pas connecte au net mon gnome ne plante pas (si parfois mon nautilus), mais des que je suis sur le net, la mon nautilus j'en parle meme plus, je vais sur le net pour sauver unfichier ou quoi barda mon epiphany et mon nautilus plante, epiphany redem mais pas nautilus j ai plus d icone plus de gestion de fichier. Je veux relancer gnome, je suis obliger de redemarer mon interface graphique avec tr + alt + (la touche retour arrière). La je veux relancer gnome, pas moyen il reste coincer sur le splash. J'en ai eu marre et j'ai emere une fluxbox (bon je suis sur un portable et j avais pas la place pour metre kde en plus). 

Mais sous fluxbox le faite de lancer une application gnome (gnome-console, nautilus vu qu'il uti les app de gnome) ca prend plein de temps, ca devrait pas être plus rapide en fluxbox? et le problème pour sauver un fichier depuis le net reste identique en flux box 

Je me demandais soit comment faire pour réparer mon gnome soir comment faire pour dire a fluxbox d'utiliser les fichier de kde (que j ai tjs pas emerger a part kdelibs)

bon si vous m'avez pas compris dsl je suis un peu au boutdu rouleau ca fait 1 semaines que j 'essaye de regler ca et je m'était qu'avec la fin de l'emerge world ce serait passé, mais pas. 

qqu pourrati m'aider:(

----------

## Mac Cloud

Centrino + intel 810 + xorg ?

----------

## RyuuKa

ben oui mais je suis deja revenu sur l ancien xorg

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> ben oui mais je suis deja revenu sur l ancien xorg

 

Problème deja rencontré ... désolé mais on a pas trouver de solution ....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Mac Cloud wrote:*   

> Centrino + intel 810 + xorg ?

 

C'est quoi le problème ? car j'ai 2 des 3 conditions indiqués ici et je me demande quel est le problème potentiel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

va changer ton titre suivant ce lien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179 merci  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> va changer ton titre suivant ce lien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179 merci 

 

soit pas aggressif comme ça il avait mis les crochets mais il savait pas trop à quoi c'était du.

Bon depuis 5 min il sait, il peut donc updater son titre.

 :Wink: 

----------

## RyuuKa

prq tant d'agrssivité, moi je suis noob et je savais pas quoi metre je preférais metre des ??? que de noter une connerie

Le problème si je me rapelle bien c gnome-vfs qui plante

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Mac Cloud wrote:*   Centrino + intel 810 + xorg ? 
> 
> C'est quoi le problème ? car j'ai 2 des 3 conditions indiqués ici et je me demande quel est le problème potentiel 

 

Ben avec gnome 2.8  xorg 6.7 gdm plante sur un truc idiot de librairie pas chargée une première fois puis "X" démarre en ctrl halt f8 à la place de f7 mais tout marche bien

en xorg 6.8 nautilus ne démarre pas ou plante lors de l'acces a un module de gnome-vfs ...

Il y a un déja un thread la dessus et ce topic represente la 4eme personne que je connais qui a le même problème..... insoluble apparament Xorg n'aime pas les intel i810 mais je vois pas encore bien le rapport avec nautilus ....

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   va changer ton titre suivant ce lien : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179 merci  
> 
> soit pas aggressif comme ça il avait mis les crochets mais il savait pas trop à quoi c'était du.
> 
> Bon depuis 5 min il sait, il peut donc updater son titre.
> ...

 

Surtout que, sur ce problème, personne n'a réussit a donner de solution alors autan y aller doucement sur la provoc'  :Confused: 

----------

## RyuuKa

si c est el xorg qui plante qd tu revien a l ancien ca doit passé correctement, mais chez moi ca plante tjs :'(:'(:'(

(par contre tu viens de me donner la soluce du crtl + alt + F8au lieu de F7 merci je me demandais prqc etait comme ca avant)

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> si c est el xorg qui plante qd tu revien a l ancien ca doit passé correctement, mais chez moi ca plante tjs :'(:'(:'(
> 
> (par contre tu viens de me donner la soluce du crtl + alt + F8au lieu de F7 merci je me demandais prqc etait comme ca avant)

 

Par contre perso j'ai du mal avec l'ecriture SMS mais alors vraiment beaucoup de mal ....  :Wink: 

----------

## RyuuKa

(Désolé je viens de passé 2 jour a tapper un rapport de projet et j ai la tete plus tres clair avec les clavier et je tappe un peu trop vite sur le clavier d emon portable)

traduction fr et en sous titre ^^

 si c'est le xorg qui plante,  si tu revien à l'ancien xorg ça doit passé correctement, mais chez moi ca plante tjs :'(:'(:'(

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> (Désolé je viens de passé 2 jour a tapper un rapport de projet et j ai la tete plus tres clair avec les clavier et je tappe un peu trop vite sur le clavier d emon portable)
> 
> traduction fr et en sous titre ^^
> 
>  si c'est le xorg qui plante,  si tu revien à l'ancien xorg ça doit passé correctement, mais chez moi ca plante tjs :'(:'(:'(

 

Je sais, je pense qu'une partie de gnome c'est "construit" sur les librairies de xorg 6.8 ... honnettement je ne vois pas de solution, j'ai eu un portable atteint de ce mal dans les mains pourtant ... mais il n'y a rien d'exploitable dans les logs (en fait il n'y a rien du tout ...) je vois pas ...

----------

## RyuuKa

Bon ben solution de rechange, est ce qu'il y a moyen de suprimer gnome et de passe sur fluxbox entièrement et utiliser d'autre app que celle de gnome?

----------

## sireyessire

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> Bon ben solution de rechange, est ce qu'il y a moyen de suprimer gnome et de passe sur fluxbox entièrement et utiliser d'autre app que celle de gnome?

 

@Mac Cloud: thx pour l'explication du problème

sinon, je suis sous fluxbox, je n'utilise pas gnome-vfs ou nautilus etc, alors oui c'est possible.

Le premier qui répond ben oui il fait ça avec les applications kde je l'écorche vif, puis l'écartèle et enfin le dissous dans un bain d'acide nitrique fumant!  :Mr. Green: 

moi avoir du Qt non mais lol  :Laughing: 

```
$ps aux|grep gnome

user      21213  0.0  0.0  19038  2346 pts/0    R+   15:29   0:00 grep gnome
```

----------

## RyuuKa

Alors tu peux m expliquer pourquoi mafluxbox utilise nautilus et tout alors que je lui ai rien demande  :Sad:  et que je voulais justement pas qu elle utilise ca.

[EDIT]

ha oui comment tu fais pour que ton fond d'ecran reste qd tu revien sur ta session pcq je dois chaque fois le remetre moi  :Sad: 

ps: je peux etre épargner du bain d'acide nitrique je suis allergique :p

[/EDIT]

----------

## Mac Cloud

alors je dis oui fais-le avec enlightenment et rox (j'ai bon ?)

----------

## sireyessire

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> Alors tu peux m expliquer pourquoi mafluxbox utilise nautilus et tout alors que je lui ai rien demande  et que je voulais justement pas qu elle utilise ca

 

je veux bien essayer:

tu démarres X avec quoi?

si tu me dis gdm, j'irai pas chercher plus loin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RyuuKa

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

gdm pcq j'étais sous gnome  :Sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Mac Cloud wrote:*   

> alors je dis oui fais-le avec enlightenment et rox (j'ai bon ?)

 oui, mais je parlais pour moi: si tu avais dit: il le fait avec les appli kde  :Wink: 

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *RyuuKa wrote:*   Alors tu peux m expliquer pourquoi mafluxbox utilise nautilus et tout alors que je lui ai rien demande  et que je voulais justement pas qu elle utilise ca 
> 
> je veux bien essayer:
> 
> tu démarres X avec quoi?
> ...

 

Rien a voir gdm est très bien fait il arrive meme a lancer KDE a travers un réseau sans problème et lancer KDE c'est pas une mince affaire.

EDIT: pour etre plus clair : c'est le type de session utilisée (lancée) dans gdm qui est important.

----------

## sireyessire

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

>      
> 
> gdm pcq j'étais sous gnome 

 

ben voilà je pense que l'on tient le responsable  :Laughing: 

startx powa  :Very Happy: 

sinon pour fluxbox, il y a un fichier startup dans le ~/.fluxbox,

dedans tu mets fbestbg -f tonwallpaperdetesrêves et ça va bien je passer.

si ça marche pas direct (mais ça devrait car je crois que par défaut il éxecute ce script au démarrage, il faut farfouiller dans le fichier init dans le même répertoire et lui dire que le 

session0.rootcommand : est le startup

----------

## RyuuKa

dite j avais une autre question tout mon dossier home va rester telquel (meme si suprime gnome?) je vais pas perdre des données (sauf celle necessaire a gnome bien sur)

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> dite j avais une autre question tout mon dossier home va rester telquel (meme si suprime gnome?) je vais pas perdre des données (sauf celle necessaire a gnome bien sur)

 

Rien a craindre  :Wink: 

----------

## RyuuKa

heu je fais comment pour changer le gdm pour qu il passe sur startx et qu il utilise pas les app de gnome

----------

## Mac Cloud

Tu dois avoir un bouton "session" quelquepart dans gdm choisis flux a la place de "gnome"

----------

## RyuuKa

lol

ca, ca fait longtemp que j avais trouver :p c'était pour demarer fluxbox sans gdm pcq si j ai bien compris c pcq il démare avec gdm qu'il utilise les apps de gnome

----------

## sireyessire

 *Mac Cloud wrote:*   

> Tu dois avoir un bouton "session" quelquepart dans gdm choisis flux a la place de "gnome"

 

je pense plutôt à un

```
echo "fluxbox">~/.xinitrc
```

puis en root: 

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

et voilà maintenant tu vas enfin connaitre la joie de booter sous console, de te logger en mode texte et de lancer un startx quand tu veux X  :Very Happy: 

je comprends que ça puisse te gaver, alors si tu aimes pas il y a d'autres logins manager qui te permettront surement de faire ça en mode graphique: au moins xdm devrait pas t'embêter avec natilus et gnome-vfs

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> lol
> 
> ca, ca fait longtemp que j avais trouver :p c'était pour demarer fluxbox sans gdm pcq si j ai bien compris c pcq il démare avec gdm qu'il utilise les apps de gnome

 

Non je m'inscrit en faux, il démarre peut etre avec gnome-session mais c'est surement pas à cause de gdm. Je ne suis pas un expert en flux mais tu dois pouvoir supprimer toutes les applis gnome de ta session flux ET garder gdm.

----------

## RyuuKa

le mode console ne gave pas du tout ^^ j étais la dessous avant d avoir gdm 

mais j ai peur car tt mon menu de fluxbox a deja été généré en fct des app de gnome, si il reste le meme comment je vais faire pour ne pas avoir gnome-vfs et nautilus et surtout c remplacer par quoi???

(ps pourais je tjs utiliser gimp gaim et des autres app ds le style ca ira tjs?)

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> le mode console ne gave pas du tout ^^ j étais la dessous avant d avoir gdm 
> 
> mais j ai peur car tt mon menu de fluxbox a deja été généré en fct des app de gnome, si il reste le meme comment je vais faire pour ne pas avoir gnome-vfs et nautilus et surtout c remplacer par quoi???
> 
> (ps pourais je tjs utiliser gimp gaim et des autres app ds le style ca ira tjs?)

 

La seule chose qui ne doit pas tourner pour etre tranquile avec gnome-vfs c'est gnome-session. Je me demande si tu peux me pas continuer à utiliser nautilus depuis une session flux ? a tester !

----------

## RyuuKa

ca plante tout autant sous fluxbox que sous gnome dc c comme ca :s

par contre qd je lance fluxbox j ai jamais de son comment je peut faire pour qu'il met le volume directement[/quote]

----------

## RyuuKa

Je dois être maudit pcq la même apres toute ces manips il démare encore avec les apps de gnome  :Sad: 

je vais essaz de vider le dossier ~/.fluxbox pour voir si il va pas tout regenere

[EDIT]

même ca, ca fct pas je suis tjs avec tt les apps de gnome :'( 

ps le fond d ecran par contre y reste pas 

/[edit]

----------

## Trevoke

Ryuuka - tu  me fais tres mal a la tete.. Tu pourrais me faire plaisir et resumer, dans le prochain poste, les problemes que tu as, en francais plutot correct, sans raccourcis clavier et autres trucs bizarres?

J'ai envie de t'aider mais je ne comprends pas tes problemes.

----------

## gulivert

Heu excusez moi mais je repars sur ton pb de base, au lieu d'utiliser Xorg, si tu utiliserais Xfree, le problème est il tjs là ?? Ce n'est pas la meilleur des solution mais c'est deja ça, sinon le bug à été signalé ???  (ce qui pourrait etre pas si mal si tu veux voir le pb résolu dans une prochaine version de Xorg, ou gnome, suivant lequel fou la m****.

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Heu excusez moi mais je repars sur ton pb de base, au lieu d'utiliser Xorg, si tu utiliserais Xfree, le problème est il tjs là ?? Ce n'est pas la meilleur des solution mais c'est deja ça, sinon le bug à été signalé ???  (ce qui pourrait etre pas si mal si tu veux voir le pb résolu dans une prochaine version de Xorg, ou gnome, suivant lequel fou la m****.

 

Moi je pense pour gnome-vfs comme il n'y a rien dans les logs de xorg ...

----------

## RyuuKa

Bon un résumé pour Trevoke (désolé mais hier j'étais vachement naze quand j'ai tout tappé   :Embarassed:  )

Bon mon problème vindrait, d'après Mac could, du gnome-vfs, de Xorg, de mon centrino et de ma carte grpah i810 (si j'ai bien suivi) qui fait plante completement mon nautilus et ma gestion de fichiers, donc plus moyen de rien sauver depuis le net ou d'ourir mon dossier personel. J'ai essayer de revenir à l'ancien version de Xorg, mais ca passe pas quand même. J'ai essayé de voir dans les logs mais y a rien, soit c'est moi qui cherche mal, soit je sais pas.  

Comme j'en avais vraiment marre, j'ai voulu passe sous fluxbox, seulement il reprend tous les app de gnome dont le bon vieux gnome-vfs qui me refait les même les problèmes que sous gnome avec en prime un long délai d'attente avant que les applications ne s'ouvre (quand elles veulent bien s'ouvrir). 

Pour le moment je cherche à savoir comment faire pour que fluxbox n'utilise plus aucun fichier de gnome comme nautilus et gnome-vfs, mais je trouve pas. 

Voila j'espere avoir été assez clair.

----------

## Trevoke

C'est parfaitement clair, mais tu ne m'expliques pas pourquoi tu utilises gdm/kdm/xdm ... ?

[Edit : heu ouais bon je me goure de thread, mais la on  a le meme genre de probleme qui apparait en parallele.. Montre-nous voir ton .xinitrc ?]

----------

## RyuuKa

je sais pas si ca va t'aider beaucoup 

```

fluxebox

```

----------

## sireyessire

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> je sais pas si ca va t'aider beaucoup 
> 
> ```
> 
> fluxebox
> ...

 

agrh ça s'écrit fluxbox il y a pas de e au milieu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RyuuKa

Dls j ai pas fait un copier coller, j'ai retappé directement. 

Autre chose :p 

Comment fais tu pour dire a fluxbox de ne pas utiliser les fichier de gnome ???

pcq meme en coupant le gdm et en le lancant en console, pas moyen. Il me resort tjs la bonne vieille gnome console et le nautilus et la j'en ai marre. Je veux pas qu'il les utilise

----------

## sireyessire

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> Dls j ai pas fait un copier coller, j'ai retappé directement. 
> 
> Autre chose :p 
> 
> Comment fais tu pour dire a fluxbox de ne pas utiliser les fichier de gnome ???
> ...

 

je sais pas, il y a que ça dans ton .xinitrc?

moi je n'ai installé ni gnome ni kde, ni aucun *dm alors c'est sûr qe j'ai pas ces problèmes

----------

## RyuuKa

Bon ben ce week end quand je serai chez moi je vais unemerge gnome et fluxbox, pour remetre fluxbox tt court. 

Mais si je fais ca je vais poivoir reutiliser des prog comme evolution, gaim, xmms, K3B, ... 

et tout ce que j'utilisais avant

----------

## sireyessire

 *RyuuKa wrote:*   

> Bon ben ce week end quand je serai chez moi je vais unemerge gnome et fluxbox, pour remetre fluxbox tt court. 
> 
> Mais si je fais ca je vais poivoir reutiliser des prog comme evolution, gaim, xmms, K3B, ... 
> 
> et tout ce que j'utilisais avant

 evolution je sais pas

gaim, xmms  n'ont rien à voir avec le fait que tu ais gnome ou pas

k3b veut des libs de kde qd même

----------

## Trevoke

Mais je comprends pas.

Tu lances gdm ou fluxbox ou QUOI?

Quand tu es sous la console, tu ecris "startx" et en theorie avec un .xinitrc qui a simplement "exec startfluxbox" dedans tu aruas AUCUN probleme! Je comprends pas.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Mais je comprends pas.
> 
> Tu lances gdm ou fluxbox ou QUOI?
> 
> Quand tu es sous la console, tu ecris "startx" et en theorie avec un .xinitrc qui a simplement "exec startfluxbox" dedans tu aruas AUCUN probleme! Je comprends pas.

 juste fluxbox et ça marche.

mais il y a peut-être un fichier dans lequel gnome met des infos par défaut sur les programmes qu'il doit lancer et ce fichier est lu au démarrage. si il y a un tel fichier je ne sais pas lequel c'est, ça doit être un .x******

----------

## laharl

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> k3b veut des libs de kde qd même

 nan juste QT il me semble (mais bon)

----------

## Trevoke

oui mais "startfluxbox" ca initialise bien fluxbox.

et dans ton rc.conf tu nous assures que la toute derniere ligne est commentee?

----------

## RyuuKa

je l avais oublier lui c est fais

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> oui mais "startfluxbox" ca initialise bien fluxbox.

 

C'est pas gagné:

car si tu vas voir le script startfluxbox:

il y a une collection de if pour vérifier si les fichiers de conf sont là avant de les lire, puis un truc pour mettre un background par défaut et enfin on fait un exec /usr/bin/fluxbox

donc si tu as tes fichiers de conf, ça ira plus vite (pas beaucoup) de faire directement fluxbox.

 :Wink: 

----------

